# προτρέπω +



## zephyrous (Jul 18, 2008)

Συνήθως λέμε: προτρέπω/παρακινώ/παροτρύνω κάποιον να κάνει κάτι
Τι συμβαίνει, όμως, όταν θέλουμε να μεταφράσουμε κάτι όπως το παρακάτω: "Il incite à les tuer", στο οποίο θέλω να χρησιμοποιήσω ουσιαστικό (για το tuer);
Προτρέπω/παρακινώ/παροτρύνω + σε;
Ενθαρρύνω + το(ν)/τη;


----------



## Palavra (Jul 18, 2008)

Αν θέλεις να χρησιμοποιήσεις ουσιαστικό, τι θα έλεγες για «σπρώχνω/εξωθώ (αναλόγως με το βάρος που θέλεις να δώσεις) στην εκτέλεση»;


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 18, 2008)

Ξέχασες το υποκινώ και το εξωθώ.
Το πρόβλημά σου είναι αν συντάσσεται με ρήμα ή ουσιαστικό;


----------



## zephyrous (Jul 18, 2008)

Το πρόβλημά μου είναι αποκλειστικά το ουσιαστικό, όχι το ρήμα. Το "εξωθώ" κάνει μια χαρά. Απλώς δεν βρίσκω κάτι στα λεξικά για τα υπόλοιπα ρήματα, γι' αυτό τα έβαλα μαζεμένα.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 18, 2008)

Επομένως, δε σου κάνει το εκτέλεση ή το δολοφονία, ε;


----------



## zephyrous (Jul 18, 2008)

Παύλο, δεν έχω πρόβλημα με τα εκτέλεση/δολοφονία! Μόνο με τη σύνταξη!


----------



## nickel (Jul 18, 2008)

Υποκινεί το φόνο τους.


----------



## zephyrous (Jul 18, 2008)

Ακόμα καλύτερο αυτό. Η απορία μου, όμως, παραμένει (ξέρω, είμαι στρίντζος): τα ρήματα που παρέθεσα αρχικά, συντάσσονται με κάποιον τρόπο με ουσιαστικό;


----------



## cythere (Jul 18, 2008)

zephyrous said:


> Τι συμβαίνει, όμως, όταν θέλουμε να μεταφράσουμε κάτι όπως το παρακάτω: "Il incite à les tuer...
> 
> 
> > Πάντως, αυτό το _Il incite à les tuer_ μού φαίνεται κομματάκι λάθος στα γαλλικά. Η σωστή σύνταξη του ρήματος είναι (όπως στα ελληνικά) "inciter qqn un à faire qqch". Μήπως τού ξέφυγε ένα les (il les incite...);


----------



## Zazula (Jul 18, 2008)

Φρονώ ότι είναι προτρέπω σε + ουσ., παρακινώ σε + ουσ., εξωθώ σε + ουσ..


----------



## zephyrous (Jul 18, 2008)

Cythere, το συγκεκριμένο εμφανίζεται σε δύο τουλάχιστον σημεία. Το "les" αναφέρεται στους Γερμανούς [δηλαδή, "προτρέπει (κάποιους) να σκοτώσουν τους Γερμανούς (εκεί πάει το les")]. Απλώς παραλείπει αυτούς τους "κάποιους" και μιλάει αόριστα.


----------



## nickel (Jul 18, 2008)

Δεν είναι υποχρεωτική η χρήση προσωπικού αντικειμένου. Παράδειγμα από το Robert:
 (Avec l'inf.) ... Publicité qui incite à acheter.


----------



## sopherina (Jul 18, 2008)

Ο Μπαμπινιώτης δεν με φώτισε, μάλλον γιατί το "προτρέπω" το χρησιμοποιούμε σπανιότερα με ουσιαστικό. ΄Χωρίς να μπορώ επομένως να το τεκμηριώσω θα έλεγα "προτρέπει τη δολοφονία τους", ίσως γιατί με επηρεάζει η αντίθετη έκφραση "αποτρέπει τη δολοφονία τους". Αλλά θέλω να ρωτήσω γιατί επιμένεις σ'αυτό το ρήμα που προκαλεί αυτήν τη... "μαλλιαρή" αίσθηση. Αυτό που σου πρότεινε ο Νίκελ είναι κατ' εμέ το ιδανικό.
Bélier.


----------



## zephyrous (Jul 18, 2008)

Δεν επιμένω στο ρήμα, σοφέρ! Ίσα-ίσα! Γραμματικά θέλω να ξέρω τι μου γίνεται!


----------



## Palavra (Jul 18, 2008)

zephyrous said:


> Παύλο, δεν έχω πρόβλημα με τα εκτέλεση/δολοφονία! Μόνο με τη σύνταξη!



Λοιπόν, άκου να δεις, παλικάρι: πιστεύω ότι το πρόβλημα εδώ είναι ότι είναι δύσκολο να συνδυάσει κανείς ένα 100% ικανοποιητικό ρήμα με ένα 100% ικανοποιητικό ουσιαστικό. Άρα, τι θα έλεγες να μας δώσεις την προτασούλα με λίγο συγκειμενάκι να 'ούμ'; [σχιζοειδής προσωπικότητα ο Παύλος ]


----------



## zephyrous (Jul 18, 2008)

Σχιζοειδή προσωπικότητα, έχουμε και λέμε (βάζω άλλη σχετική πρόταση):
Un tract incite ainsi à tuer les soldats et à violer les femmes.
Δηλαδή: Μια προκήρυξη υποκινεί το φόνο των στρατιωτών και το βιασμό των γυναικών.
Απλώς μού άρεσε περισσότερο το "προτρέπει/παρακινεί" εδώ, γι' αυτό επιμένω! Επίσης, δεν μπορώ να ενισχύσω την πρόταση (να πω ποιους υποκινεί, οπότε θα χρησιμοποιούσα άνετα τα ρηματάκια μου), γιατί μιλάει πολύ γενικά.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 18, 2008)

zephyrous said:


> Un tract incite ainsi à tuer les soldats et à violer les femmes.
> Δηλαδή: Μια προκήρυξη υποκινεί το φόνο των στρατιωτών και το βιασμό των γυναικών.


Αν πεις «Μια προκήρυξη ενθαρρύνει δολοφονίες στρατιωτών και βιασμούς γυναικών»;


----------



## zephyrous (Jul 18, 2008)

(Είχα και το "ενθαρρύνω" στα αρχικά ρήματα.)
Σωστά, δεν μπορούμε να τα έχουμε όλα. Απλώς θα μετατρέψω το "δολοφονία" σε "φόνο" (να αφαιρέσω το στοιχείο του δόλου) και είμαι έτοιμος. Τα λέμε στα sarantα μου. :)


----------



## Palavra (Jul 18, 2008)

Δεν το θυμόμουν  Θα προτιμούσα πάντως με πληθυντικό. Εντωμεταξύ, να καταθέσω άλλη μια απορία που μου γεννήθηκε μόλις τώρα: τι διαφορά έχει η δολοφονία από το φόνο;


----------



## zephyrous (Jul 18, 2008)

Η δολοφονία εμπεριέχει τα στοιχεία της προμελέτης και του δόλου (αν και πλέον ο φόνος και η δολοφονία έχουν καταλήξει συνώνυμα).


----------



## nickel (Jul 18, 2008)

Τελικά (μπορώ να αλλάζω γνώμη, έτσι; ) προτιμώ το «προέτρεπαν σε φόνους στρατιωτών και βιασμούς γυναικών».


----------



## zephyrous (Jul 18, 2008)

Σας ευχαριστώ όλες και όλους.


----------

